# which cm10 ROM is best ?Pros ? Cons?



## ulall (Nov 17, 2012)

I am enjoying JCSULLINS 0304 ROm -- it is nice
I have only compared it to the CM9 nightlies I was on prior to the update
They both work equally well. I have a 32GB Touchpad overclocked to 1.7mhz

the Antutu Benchmark on the JCSULLINS was 4400 compared to the 5100 I got for CM9, so it looks like there is a 10% speed penalty for the additional functionality

There suddenly seem to be a number of competing ROMS
AOKP, Shumash, SGA, Sickle, Shizoid

Any thoughts on the pros and cons and where they are headed? 
JCsullins is by far the most popular
Many thanks for your thoughts


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

I must get asked a question like this every other day on YouTube. What are the differences between CM9-CM10 which one should I use. There are several different types of Roms, Explain the difference to me... but send the information to my personal E-mail along with links and instructions ect ect ect.

You are in a public forum.... try just looking at the thread information and discussion, instead of asking people to summarize what you are too lazy to read. People go to a lot of trouble to create threads about these Roms. All the important information is in the OP, the original post on the first page. If you take the time to read these pages, then you will understand what the differences are. You would also know that those Roms didn't all just pop up today, would it kill you to look at the dates or read the info? I need to update my own threads and posts like this just waste my time.


----------



## ulall (Nov 17, 2012)

I appreciate all the effort you put into very useful advice on this forum and have found your instructions to be stellar. Have followed them to a T and they work precisely

However, the reason I asked the question was that even after poring through the threads associated with these ROMs it was not at all clear to me how to compare them.
Each thread has a list of problems people have run into -- largely because they did not follow instructions, but sometimes due indeed to bugs. So, from the threads this is basically what I learn
Now in terms of the features it seems that the Schizoid one seems to have a added a lot of things that seem to promote flexibility or customizability. Comparatively few people are downloading and trying it, and some make some very positive remarks
In short, for a person who is not well versed in Android features, it is not clear what the operational differences are that lead to choosing one over the other. 
I suppose I should not waste people's time with such questions and go with the herd -- or the most popular one, simply because it is likely to see the most validation and updates.
Thanks in any case


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

I must be getting old or something, didn't even know there were other Roms. Lol

Personally I see no point on not using the rom put out by the main devs doing all the work.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RatFink (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, Andriod Adventurer, what a douche. Maybe the guy doesn't have time to sit in his parents basement all day on the computer and eating cheetos. You would have saved the forums a whole lot of negative energy if you just hadn't replied at all.


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow rat fink. I'm nearly speachless. (But not quite) Congratulations on a totally off base first post. Roland's response was right on the money.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ulall said:


> I appreciate all the effort you put into very useful advice on this forum and have found your instructions to be stellar. Have followed them to a T and they work precisely
> 
> However, the reason I asked the question was that even after poring through the threads associated with these ROMs it was not at all clear to me how to compare them.
> Each thread has a list of problems people have run into -- largely because they did not follow instructions, but sometimes due indeed to bugs. So, from the threads this is basically what I learn
> ...


What so many folks forget including yourself is how easy it is to test/try out any rom one wants to try and form their own opinion of how they work and how well one likes or dislikes one particular rom over another. It's called "making a Nandroid backup"! Once one has one made, as long as one follows the well tried and accepted procedures for flashing roms and gapps files, it's an easy path back to where one was if the flashed rom is not acceptable. I've lost track of all the roms I've tried, but one thing I can say, I find myself coming back to CM based rom each time.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RatFink said:


> I must be getting old or something, didn't even know there were other Roms. Lol
> 
> Personally I see no point on not using the rom put out by the main devs doing all the work.
> 
> Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


Sometimes, one has to be a little adventurous to find those diamonds in the rough. Don't forget, this is all "open source". Some people do the heavy lifting and others add improvements and tweaks. Shumash's latest CM10.1 is a good example.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

RatFink said:


> Who's Android Adventurer? Did we forget where we were?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol NT I think every 200 posts or so I get testy, usually after a long day. I think you've got a better track record of keeping things constructive than I, maybe 1 in a 1000 post before you get testy







 Shumash's latest CM10.1 is great and deserves to be well tested.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more "You would have saved the forums a whole lot of negative energy if you just hadn't replied at all." Instead of attacking people in the forums; I share my experiences and try to summarize information to help users have a more enjoyable Touchpad experience. If I had to summarize the pro/cons, issues and fixes for each Rom, then I would never have any free time at all. I am happy to do these things as I am very grateful to our talented developers for providing us with these great Roms for free. I do tend to focus on Roms that are actively being developed and not just the Kangs, since the developers need our feedback to troubleshoot the issues. Why not have a look at my CM10.1 thread where I list details, issues and solutions for several new Roms. *CM10.1 Test Builds with Sound on the HP TouchPad, Android 4.2.2*
> 
> Since you are so interested in my personal life I thought you might enjoy a video of me eating cheetos in my parents basement. I suppose since this is what you are probably doing you might overlook possibilities that other people have lives and responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Obviously the "cute" came from your wife!









Damn, I just slipped and got "testy" last post here:http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39279-easy-installer-v-103-lazynoob-android-installer/page__st__30


----------

